
The Left Is Now the Right - BerislavLopac
https://taibbi.substack.com/p/the-left-is-now-the-right
======
mcphage
I find it really hard to care about The Left being mad at billionaires for
saying mean things, when The Right is currently deploying anonymous federal
troops in our cities and kidnapping people off of the street. Like, way to
miss the ball on priorities here.

------
jgwil2
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23899408](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23899408)

